# ctSInsight.



## JAXNY (Mar 12, 2013)

Who has some expert opinions on CTS ?
This is getting a little concerning. 
I had bad CTS at 4 iu's of Rips. 
I've backed that down to 2 iu's and have
Been there for a while now. 
CTS is much better at 2 iu's for me. 
My hand does not go painfully numb
Anymore. 
But the past couple of weeks I've noticed
It's hard to open my hand without
My fingers getting locked and then 
Popping open to extension, especially 
My thumb and ring finger. 
Does anyone else have this symptom?
And does anyone know what causes it. 
It just doesn't sound like a natural
Thing that should happen by raising
Your own levels some. Especially at
This low of a dose.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2013)

I had to start dropping the rips on weekends to let some of the sides go away.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

Keep backing off and take days off. What's causing this is the Rips. My suggestion is back down to a level where you are not experiencing sides, hang out there a couple of weeks then slowly (.5-1iu) up the dose. 

Everyone reacts differently. Personally I started getting sides at 3iu I backed down went a few weeks then uped to 4iu again the sides came (not as severe) quickly. I hate to admit it but I maintained the 4iu even with mild sides and a few weeks later they were basically gone. Most of my sides came as a result of water retention. As S4L mentioned above it may help to take the weekends off. This in fact has helped me.

Here's another note; I went all the way up to 8iu and held it there for several months. What I personally experienced was almost no noticeable gains or fat lose over the 5-6iu range. For me anything over 6iu is the point of dementising return and simple doesn't justify the sides or the cost.


----------

